# MFV Mavaureen BCK72



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Anybody got info on this vessel,Knew she was BCK reg.and also A reg.Think she would have been built around the early fifties,Anybody know where she was registered when new.(Cloud)


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Wull Ally posted a pic of this boat at the start of last year. 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=47646
Ill report your bad spelling to Cathol tonite
DM


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

In 1951 Olsens Call sign GCNP BCK 72 owned by James Hogg(shipowners) Dingwall Ross-shire. Same info in 1954. 1960 A boat of the same name and nett tons Owned by W.G. Campbell Kilkeel Co Down. Reg NY not completed possibly in mid transfer??? Not in 1961 under this name.


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Tut tut tut Wull have you been tippling at the Xmas sherry early (EEK) 

The old man was on this one when Davie Flett (Planet, Seaforth) had her, will find out any info ye want (Thumb)


----------



## Jan H (Dec 8, 2004)

There is a A 272- Mavourneen in Olsen 1948 
35 tons, Owner James Hogg, Ltd, Muir of Ord, Ross-shire.
She is not in Olsen 1947, ( I do not have Olsen 1949-1950) but she is BCK 72in 1951.
Olsen-1955--A-728-Mavourneen, 
Olsen-1958-B-86-Mavourneen, Mrs M. Moore & Mrs. Donnan, Portavogie.
Olsen-1960-NY ?? .... Mavourneen, W.G. Campbell, Kilkeel, Co. Down.
Not in 1961.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info lads.


----------

